# E-Mail Versand an ISPC-controlled Domains geht nicht



## Killevipps (31. März 2011)

Hallo Allerseits,
ich habe seit einiger Zeit eine kleine ISPC 3.0.3 am laufen (nach perfect Server HowTo Debian aufgesetzt) und bin sehr zufrieden mit dieser tollen Software.

Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem das Mails an test@meinedomain.de von einer Website www.meinedomain.de nicht ankommen. Der E-Mailversand an sich funktioniert aber. 

Die Besonderheit der Installation, DNS & Mail ist in ISPC ausgeschaltet und werden extern verwaltet. 

Ich habe jetzt an ein DNS Problem gedacht, z.B. das der postfix die Mail als lokal bewertet und statt sie zu versenden, gleich an sich selbst zustellt. Aber ich habe mit "dig meinedomain.de MX" vom ISPC aus nachgesehen und da steht die externe Maildomain richtig aufgelöst drin. 

Hat hier Jemand ne Idee wo ich mit der Suche nach dem Problem ansetzen könnte?

Besten Dank und Gruß


----------



## F4RR3LL (31. März 2011)

Was steht denn im Logfile dazu drin?


----------



## csiebert (31. März 2011)

Was heißt denn, nicht ankommen? Gibts ne DSN für den Absender? Was sagt denn das Maillos deines Servers dazu?

Gruß, Chris


----------



## Killevipps (1. Apr. 2011)

danke euch zweien für die wirklich schnellen Nachfragen.

Ich bin mir mittlerweile sicher, das es sich um eine Misskonfiguration des DNS handeln muss. Ich habe mich darum ja auch nie gekümmert, da ja sowohl der ISPC-Server selbst auf einen externen DNS zeigt, als auch im ISPC Config DNS & Mail als Dienste deaktiviert sind. Aber beim versenden von Mail ist der Postfix natürlich aktiv und braucht eine gepflegte Config. Ich werde das Ding jetzt mal in den Relay Modus schicken, da ich auf der Maschine selbst mit Mail-Config nichts zu tun haben will (von außen ist Mail auch nicht erreichbar). 

Oder spricht im Kern schon was dagegen Mail und DNS NICHT auf der ISPC-Maschine zu pflegen?


----------



## csiebert (1. Apr. 2011)

hi!

das ist natürlich kein problem, wenn du beides extern verwaltest, wobei mir der vorteil da nicht so ganz klar wird 

mit dem dns hat zumindest der mailVERSAND nicht all zu viel zu tun, hier musst du lediglich darauf achten, dass die ip-adresse deines servers auf den hostnamen reverse zeigt, den dein postfix zum senden benutzt.

prinzipiell würde ich schon dafür sorfen, dass postfix mails versenden kann, wer weiß, was da sonst noch so abgesetzt wird, z.b. monitoring-mails, sofern du ein monitoring einsetzt, crontab-benachrichtigungen, backup-mails, etc... 

gruß, chris


----------



## Killevipps (1. Apr. 2011)

hi Chris,
der Vorteil ist das ich einfach eine gewachsene Struktur weiter nutzen kann. Die war schon immer so, das eine Handvoll Domains bei einem Domaindiscounter verwaltet wurde und dann halt von da aus in die Welt verzweigt wurde, sprich wiki.xy.de auf IP-A www.xy.de auf IP-B und der MX von xy.de auf IP-C. Als unser ehemaliger Web-Hoster dann den Dienst eingestellt hat, hab ich freie Kapazitäten in der Firma bekommen und ISPC installiert, die besagten Websites migriert und beim Domaindiscounter die DNS-A Records umgestellt, fertig. Da ich mit Mail nichts zu tun haben wollte, hab ich das auch nicht angefasst und einfach die Zugänge von außen in der Firewall dicht gemacht. Um die DNS Einstellungen auf dem ISPC Server hab ich mich auch nicht weiter gekümmert, weil ich keine Doppelstruktur pflegen wollte. Der ISPC-Server selbst hat halt den DNS-Server des Domaindiscounters eingetragen und den von Google. 

Das lief jetzt halt auch ein Jahr sehr schön vor sich hin, bis ich halt die Website der Domain auch migriert hab, die der ISPC-Server selber nutzt. 
Also der ISPC-Server hört auf den Namen hosting.xy.de
Und Mails die ein Drupal von www.xy.de (auf dem ISPC-Server) an anymail@xy.de schicken will scheint problematisch zu sein. Mailversand an jede andere Domain funktioniert tadellos. 

Ich hab auch was in den Mail-Logs gefunden 


> Apr  1 14:11:11 hosting amavis[9068]: (09068-01) Passed CLEAN, <webmaster@xy.de> -> <jan@fremdedomain.de>,<kontakt@xy.de>, Message-ID: <20110401121111.2C1684A212F@hosting.xy.de>, mail_id: m13ox-7WySTG, Hits: -0.001, size: 615, queued_as: 85A3B4A212E, 377 ms
> Apr  1 14:11:11 hosting postfix/smtp[8952]: 2C1684A212F: to=<jan@fremdedomain.de>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=0.5, delays=0.12/0/0.01/0.38, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok, id=09068-01, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 85A3B4A212E)
> Apr  1 14:11:11 hosting postfix/smtp[8952]: 2C1684A212F: to=<kontakt@xy.de>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=0.5, delays=0.12/0/0.01/0.38, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok, id=09068-01, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 85A3B4A212E)
> Apr  1 14:11:11 hosting postfix/qmgr[8846]: 2C1684A212F: removed
> ...


Das Drupal, Formular sendet an zwei Mail-Adresse, jan@fremdedomain.de und kontakt@xy.de. Der Versand an die @fremdedomain.de geht durch, beim Versand an kontakt@xy.de lehnt der andere Mailserver die Kommunikation ab. Nun bin ich kein Mailexperte und kenn mich halt nur gut genug damit aus um mir das Problem zu erschließen, aber nicht um es vollständig zu verstehen. Noch ne Idee?

Danke und Gruß
Jan


----------



## csiebert (1. Apr. 2011)

hi jan,

wie ich vermutet habe:
	
	



```
550 No reverse dns for IP x.x.x.x
```
da fehlt der ptr-eintrag zu der ip-adresse deines servers, sprich für die ip ist keine rückwärtsauflösug möglich, was aber viele mailserver als spam-check prüfen. hast du zugriff auf die zone, so dass du einen prt-eintrag setzen kannst?

gruß, chris


----------



## F4RR3LL (1. Apr. 2011)

Dir fehlt einfach nur der passende Reversednseintrag.
Der hostname deines Servers, der wiederum eine FQDN sein muss ( was das ist haben wir in nem anderen Thread hier gestern erst gehabt) muss auch als reversedns eingetragen sein damits rückwärts aufgelöst werden kann. Das ist alles. Danach klappt auch dieser Mailversand problemlos.
Gruß Sven

//edit: ups chris war schneller


----------



## csiebert (1. Apr. 2011)

erster *g*


----------



## Killevipps (1. Apr. 2011)

Dank euch beiden für den Denkanstoss. 

Hab jetzt mit nem dig -x auch gemerkt das kein Reverse-DNS da ist, braucht man so selten 

Die Domain liegt leider bei Domainfactory und da hab ich im Admin-Panel nix gefunden um einen PTR setzen zu können, auch in deren FAQ steht nichts dazu, ich mail die jetzt mal an. 

Besten Gruß
Jan


----------



## csiebert (1. Apr. 2011)

Zitat von Killevipps:


> Hab jetzt mit nem dig -x auch gemerkt das kein Reverse-DNS da ist, braucht man so selten


den brauchste heutzutage eigentlich immer  gibt kaum noch einen mx, der den reverse-record nicht checkt. wie du jetzt vielleicht mitbekommen hast ;-)



Zitat von Killevipps:


> Die Domain liegt leider bei Domainfactory und da hab ich im Admin-Panel  nix gefunden um einen PTR setzen zu können


bitte nicht falsch verstehen: aber zu den preisen der df kann ich dir auch einen robot-zugang anbieten, bei dem du dann entweder volle dns-kontrolle hast, oder auch idealerweise deine ispconfig-instanzen als dns nutzen kannst. wie gesagt, bitte nicht falsch verstehen, soll keine werbung sein, sondern lediglich eine alternative aufzeigen, um so etwas künftig zu vermeiden 

gruß, chris


----------



## Till (1. Apr. 2011)

Der reverse dns muss beim Anbieter von dem Du die IP bezogen hast egsetzt werden, da es ein DNS Record der IP und nicht der Domain ist. Wenn Also der Server nicht bei Domainfactory liegt, sind die auch nicht Dein Ansprechpartner sondern Du musst den Hosting Anbieter Deines Servers kontaktieren.


----------



## Killevipps (1. Apr. 2011)

Danke euch allen, das mit dem RPT wars, ich hab an der völlig falschen Stelle gesucht und wieder was dazu gelernt.


----------

